# Need some opinions



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

It's interesting that at age 18 you have 3500 hours when you have to be 18 to work in construction in most states. That's almost 2 years work.

Am I reading that wrong? Does that include classroom hours? It's still a lot of hours.

As to being a lineman for a company you already have your eye on, I suggest you contact them and ask them what path would be most proper. Many companies enjoy getting that call.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> It's interesting that at age 18 you have 3500 hours when you have to be 18 to work in construction in most states. That's almost 2 years work.
> 
> Am I reading that wrong? Does that include classroom hours? It's still a lot of hours.
> 
> As to being a lineman for a company you already have your eye on, I suggest you contact them and ask them what path would be most proper. Many companies enjoy getting that call.


Some states do make exceptions for a family business.

But even with that it starts at 16 so unless he is home schooled I don't see how he'd get the OTJ hours and go to school at the same time, not making sense.

This is a very messed up timeline here.


----------



## Manderson920 (Dec 20, 2016)

I get 1500 hours from the school I graduated from and I worked as a pre apprentice while I was in school accumulating 620 hours and then I started full time the day after I graduated which got me to where I am now


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

finish what you started. get your 8000 or whatever you need in your state, get your masters, jman card or whatever, and if you want to be a lineman go for it then. don't toss away your hours when you're halfway there.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I think you are mixing two thing up. Class time and work time. The school can't give you 1500 hours of work time it needs to be working with a journeyman. I would check and make sure the 1500 hours are accredited training time. Same thing with your work time as an apprentice, I assume it is non union. Make sure they are accredited hours tracked by your employer. We have seen many people come and ask how do I get credit for hours worked when employer did not do the paperwork.


Good luck
Cowboy


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

just the cowboy said:


> I think you are mixing two thing up. Class time and work time. The school can't give you 1500 hours of work time it needs to be working with a journeyman. I would check and make sure the 1500 hours are accredited training time. Same thing with your work time as an apprentice, I assume it is non union. Make sure they are accredited hours tracked by your employer. We have seen many people come and ask how do I get credit for hours worked when employer did not do the paperwork.
> 
> 
> Good luck
> Cowboy


Sometimes school counts for hours. I did a pre-apprenticeship program that was 6 months long, counted for 1st year school and 500 hours toward my required OTJ training. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manderson920 (Dec 20, 2016)

I went to a technical high school and when I graduated I was given 1500 ojt hours along with 720 classroom theory hours. I also was able to work an entire summer and some during my senior year of highschool as a pre apprentice and ended with 620 hours. When I turned into an full time apprentice I started with 2120 ojt hours and all my classroom hours.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If your state takes it, that's great.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk @Manderson920.
Thanks for taking the time to fill out your profile.


----------

